# cleaning antlers question



## subdude

To make a long story short, I found a nice set of antlers yesterday. How do I best clean some leaf stains from the antlers and clean the skull? I googled it, but what I found wasn't much help. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Cleaning*

Does is have meat still on the skull?

Darin


----------



## Billy J

go to a beauty saloon and get the high powerd peroxide for dying
works awesome


----------



## RuddeDogg

Billy J said:


> go to a beauty saloon and get the high powerd peroxide for dying
> works awesome


yes it does.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Peroxide*

Peroxide works well on a skull that has no meat on it. If it has meat you can boil it until it scrapes off easily. Then peroxide it.

I would just wash the horns with warm water.

Darin


----------



## subdude

There's no meat on the skull. Parts of the antlers are bleached, part are darker from being under leaves. I'll test the peroxide. Sounds like it would do the job. I tried warm soap and water on the antlers, but maybe not enough elbow grease yet. Thanks for the help. I think it's about a 130 class buck. The sad ironic part is that it's a deer I shot last year with a bow and didn't find after looking for over 11 hours and lots of up and down the mountain. I saw bones scattered and there was the rack half exposed probably 100 yards or so from where we stopped looking. Pure dumb luck to find it a year later. Except for two little chew marks, it's in great shape. On the plus side, no taxidermy bill!


----------



## dparker

on the bleached side of the antlers you can use a walnut stain to make them look brand new but practice on a old pair before going to your good pair


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Stain*

yep, that is what taxidermists do to bleached out horns. If you practice you can make them look alive again.

Darin


----------



## subdude

Thanks guys. I've got some smaller old ones in the barn I'll practice on with the stain and peroxide. That's one more reason to like this site.


----------



## Billy J

dont get that peroxide on the horns it will turn them white


----------



## subdude

'preciate that info. Don't want to mess up a nice rack.


----------

